# Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November



> *Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion​*
> 
> Nun habe ich den Brief der Initiative an alle Landesverbände in VDSF und DAV vorliegen.
> 
> ...


Zur Diskussion gehts hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369


----------

